# Beman Arrows For Sale



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have 7 Beman (Easton) ICS Hunter arrows in good shape. The green/red ones are 29". The red/white ones are about 29 1/2". You could easily cut them and have a matching set. I've used these type of arrows for years and love them.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...etail/Carbon-Arrows/prod99990133986/cat100545

I just bought a new setup and am gonna try some different arrows this year. 
I'm asking $40 firm for all 7. I'm in Springville. Send me a PM if you're interested.

*Specs:*
Spine: 340
Grains per inch: 9.3
Straightness Tolerance: ±.003 in
Weight Tolerance: ±2 grains


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

$35 for some quality arrows.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sold


----------

